# Roots Music the Rails. Pvt. Rail Car Toura and roots music



## Redd Capp (Nov 17, 2011)

http://www.rootsontherails.com/roots-on-the-rails-trips-2012-portland-rose-with-tom-russell

sound nice...OH SHIT,,,,Brother can you spare 4,000.00 for a train ride?


----------

